

Ask HN: A good backpack for laptops and books? - yulaow

So basically until now I used a unkown-brand backpack to move around with my laptop(15&#x27;) and books for work and university, but it is really destroying my back and, considering I use a lot of crowded bus in my city to travel not having a car, there are days in which I return home almost screaming in pain.<p>So I am looking for a new high quality padded backpack with enough space to be comfortable, contain some books and a 15&#x27; laptop, and if possible also waterproof. Do you have any suggestion based on personal experience? My back would say thank you between a scream and another
======
typicalrunt
The key here is not to carry too much weight.

    
    
        But most doctors and physical therapists recommend
        that kids carry no more than 10% to 15% of their 
        body weight in their packs. [1]
    

The way to not carry so much weight is to intentionally purchase a backpack
that only holds a small amount of stuff. This constraint will make it hard for
you to overload it and cause back pain.

Another tip is to try out various types of backpacks. There are padding ones,
like you mention, or ones with a hip belt (which offloads the weight from your
back onto your hips) [4], or even side-satchel (messenger) bags. My preference
has always been for messenger bags.

My favourite bags (over 8 years old and still in use) are:

* Mountain Equipment Co-op (Canadian company) Kilobyte Computer Backpack [2]

* Waterfield Designs Cargo Laptop Messenger Bag [3]. At $230, it's expensive, but the build quality is so high that the amortized cost less than $30/year and it's still going strong (no frays, zippers still work, etc).

[1]
[http://kidshealth.org/parent/firstaid_safe/outdoor/backpack....](http://kidshealth.org/parent/firstaid_safe/outdoor/backpack.html)

[2] This model is no longer sold, but it looks like this:
[http://shopping.canoe.ca/images/detail/40578000/40578375.jpg](http://shopping.canoe.ca/images/detail/40578000/40578375.jpg)

[3] [http://www.sfbags.com/collections/shoulder-messenger-
bags/pr...](http://www.sfbags.com/collections/shoulder-messenger-
bags/products/cargo-laptop-bag)

[4] Although hip-belt backpacks are quite large, they are amazing things. I
went backpacking with one (i.e. lots of weight, lots of walking) and the hip
belt saved my belt, and even spread out my vertebrae enough to get rid of old
back injuries. Of course, I'm no doctor, but that was my experience with them.
For everyday use, a hip-belt on a small backpack may be either hard to find or
overkill for your needs.

